# wally divers?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone here troll with wally divers? what colors are you using?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found them to be quite effective eary in the year. Their appeal seems to wear off as summer approached. Blue/Chrome and Green/Chrome. Make sure you tune them.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

The jointed Wally Divers have found a spot in my arsenal. Perch pattern and rainbow trout-looking pattern have been good for me in the summer in the original one-piece pattern. 

I pull 'em behind boards with Snap weights or leadcore if needed. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Cabelas has them on sale for $1.99


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Wally Diver was my 'go to' lure when I used to fish Mosquito every weekend.

In still use them on my Canada trips, and have a lot of success with them.

Favorites are the dark perch color (they also have a lighter perch color), chrome and black, and gold and black.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I have found them to be real good on certain lakes. Berlin Res. is one of them.
I've caught some pretty decent eyes trolling there with either a perch or chartreuse w/orange belly. The go to (or at least starting point) anywhere else for me is chrome/blue. When in doubt, troll everything you got for 10 min. each till you find what they want. Wally Demons work pretty well too. They are kind of similar but have a single chrome bearing mounted in the lip.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I caught my first 10 pound eye on a the multi colored one. it was yellow, blue, pink, orange, all different colors, clown colored litterly, no the red head clown, they catch fish really good, I caught other walleye on that same bait before my bro decided to lose it.


----------



## gdtii (Oct 31, 2005)

Wally D's are a good speed trolling lure, run true.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Great lures. I use them in Canada too, for northern.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ohhh yea i love perch and gold i want to try the new joined ones but have not got out to buy them. i troll and cast them with great turn outs i have cout smallies large mouth walleye sauger and northerns on them they are a great lure .


----------

